# المعادلات والحسابات الهندسية Engineering Equations, Dimensions & Units



## weldit (15 أبريل 2006)

المعادلات والحسابات الهندسية Engineering Equations, Dimensions & Units


----------



## weldit (15 أبريل 2006)

*الة حاسبة هندسية Financial & Scientific Graphing Calculator*

http://www.dreamcalc.com/calculator_download.htm


----------



## dnasser (18 أبريل 2006)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## الشاب الذكى800 (18 أبريل 2006)

الله يجزيك عنا خيرا
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (19 أبريل 2006)

مشاركات رائعة منك أخي weldit ... ( ويا ريت لو نعرف اسمك الحقيقي أو كنيه لك ) 

أشكرك جزيل الشكر ... ما قمت بإضافته مفيد جدا ... وإن شاء الله ربي يكتب لك هذا في موازين حسناتك .

أشكرك مرة أخرى على نشاطك الملحوظ في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية ... ونحن من المتابعين لك ...

جزاكم الله خير جميعا ...


----------



## weldit (19 أبريل 2006)

لاشكر على واجب وهذا قليل مما يجب علينا نحن المسلمون نحو اخواننا ليستفيد الجميع وتعود الامة لسابق عهدها من العزة والمجد

تقبلوا تحياتي
ابوفيصل


----------



## hussbako (21 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا أخا الاسلام*

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (22 أبريل 2006)

thanks for u


----------



## weldit (22 أبريل 2006)

*Unit Conversion*

Unit Conversion


----------



## weldit (22 أبريل 2006)

*Date Conversion*

Date Conversion


----------



## meng_bandar (22 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## weldit (25 أبريل 2006)

*Introduction to Engineering Calculations*

Introduction to Engineering Calculations


----------



## 3adel (25 أبريل 2006)

thank you very much , sir


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 أبريل 2006)

Thank too mach ....sory the type can not write arabic

Al-baghdadi


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Maple 10*

Maple 10
http://www.maplesoft.com/


----------



## weldit (31 مايو 2006)

*Engineering Calculation Fundamentals*

Engineering Calculation Fundamentals


----------



## م/هيثم الباز (31 مايو 2006)




----------



## eng_hazem123 (1 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا 
شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا 
شكرا *


----------



## mukarameng (1 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخوي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## 3adel (1 يونيو 2006)

Thank you very very much friend


----------



## weldit (17 يونيو 2006)

*RPN Engineering Calculator حاسبة هندسية متقدمة*







set up the calculator نصب الالة​ 
copy the file in the crack folder to C:\Program Files\J. A. Associates\RPN Engineering Calculator
انسخ ملف التشغيل الموجود داخل ملف crack لموقع البرنامج C:\Program Files\J. A. Associates\RPN Engineering Calculator​


----------



## نون1 (17 يونيو 2006)

نشكرك اخ وليد على هذه الماضيع الرائعه


----------



## يقظان القيسي (17 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا 
اخوك 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## weldit (15 يوليو 2006)

*International System Of Measuring Units*

*THE INTERNATIONAL SYSTEM OF MEASURING UNITS (SI)*


----------



## Asem Hamed (15 يوليو 2006)

مشاركة رائعة للغاية
كل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير


----------



## hossin (17 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## مهندس ثابت (17 يوليو 2006)

*محول عام و سهل الاستعمال*

السلااااااااااااااام عليكم يا باش مهندسين

اول مشاركة لي معكم ارجو ان تكون مفيدة 
البرنامج ممتاز
البرنامج يحتوي على عدة مجالات منها التحويل بين الوحدات 
ارجو ان يعمل معكم
يحتاج setup

مع السلامة


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (17 يوليو 2006)

[frame="11 70"][grade="8b0000 Ff0000 Ff7f50"]جزيت خيرا واكلت طيرا وتزوجت بكرا[/grade][/frame]


----------



## فراس بشناق (17 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لكم على برامجكم الممتعه والمفيده وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## weldit (19 يوليو 2006)

شكر لاخي [glint]مهندس ثابت[/glint] على الاضافة
وطبعا الشكر موصول لكل من شارك

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## weldit (19 يوليو 2006)

*طريقة استخدام القدمة ذات الورنية*

Use of Vernier Caliper (metric)


----------



## weldit (19 يوليو 2006)

*قراءة الميكروميتر*

Reading Micrometer


----------



## يقظان القيسي (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
و السلام عليك اخي Weldit
شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات
اخي هل بالامكان ان احصل على كتاب حول اختيار المعادن ( MATERILE SELECTION
مع فائق التقدير و الاحترام
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (23 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي على هذي التحويلات بين الوحدات الجميلة جدا


----------



## weldit (24 يوليو 2006)

يقظان القيسي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> و السلام عليك اخي Weldit
> شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات
> اخي هل بالامكان ان احصل على كتاب حول اختيار المعادن ( MATERILE SELECTION
> ...


 
يوجد باب عن خصائص المعادن يمكنك الرجوع اليه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15608

او الذهاب للصفحة مباشرة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15608&page=9


----------



## zuhir sabah (6 أغسطس 2006)

مأجورين انشاء الله


----------



## mo_mahmoud (7 أغسطس 2006)

[MOVE="right"]شكراً لكل من أضاف جديد في هذا الموضوع[/MOVE]

:77:


----------



## ابو جابر (12 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خير,,,,


----------



## hamadawa (12 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع
ولندع جميعا للبنان و فلسطين و العراق و جميع العرب


----------



## يقظان القيسي (12 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا اخي weldit
رغم اني لا افوت اي شيئ تنشره فقد قرأة هذه الملفات و لكنني اطمع بمصدر تفصيلي كتاب مثلا او مجموعة ملفات تتناول الموضوع بالتفصيل.
مع فائق التقدير و الاحترام
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## هشام عبدالفتاح (20 أغسطس 2006)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 أغسطس 2006)

مافيش احسن من كدة انت مهندس صحيح


----------



## weldit (31 أكتوبر 2006)

يقظان القيسي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> شكرا جزيلا اخي weldit
> رغم اني لا افوت اي شيئ تنشره فقد قرأة هذه الملفات و لكنني اطمع بمصدر تفصيلي كتاب مثلا او مجموعة ملفات تتناول الموضوع بالتفصيل.
> ...



Maybe this will help


----------



## weldit (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*Measuring instruments*

Measuring instruments


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 أكتوبر 2006)

الحقيقة
يعطيكم العافية
فكل الملفات المرفقة مفيدة وممتازة


----------



## weldit (8 يناير 2007)

اخواني

اليكم هذا الملف الرائع... وهو كتاب مبسط للمعدلات الهندسية

تحياتي


----------



## عبدالغفار عيسى (8 يناير 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عبدالغفار عيسى (8 يناير 2007)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## يقظان القيسي (8 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز Weldit
بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا
اخوك\
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## weldit (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي يقظان على تفاعلك... طبعا الشكر موصول للجميع


----------



## m_a_abbas (30 يناير 2007)

weldit قال:


> set up the calculator نصب الالة​
> copy the file in the crack folder to C:\Program Files\J. A. Associates\RPN Engineering Calculator
> انسخ ملف التشغيل الموجود داخل ملف crack لموقع البرنامج C:\Program Files\J. A. Associates\RPN Engineering Calculator​



السلام عليكم
أخي هذه المرفقات بها Virus
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى سعد جابر (30 يناير 2007)

اصيل ابن عمي


----------



## ayham87 (1 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله الخير كله


----------



## صالح الهاشمي (2 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## weldit (6 فبراير 2007)

m_a_abbas قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي هذه المرفقات بها Virus
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



عفوا يااخي ليس هناك اي Virus فالبرنامج مسطب لدي وليس لدي اي مشكلة من الواضح ان برنامج الحماية لديك قد تعرف على ملف crack كملف غير مرغوب فيه.

على اي حال اليك هذا البرنامج من ميكروسوفت وهي حاسبة جدا رائعة

تحياتي


----------



## hosras (6 فبراير 2007)

برامج ممتازة جداً وجزاكم الله خيراً.


----------



## يقظان القيسي (6 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركه الرائعه اخي العزيز -Weldit
بارك الله فيك و جعل جميع هذه المشاركات الجميله و الرائعه في ميزان حسناتك مادمت تفيد بها اخوانك و اخواتك ونامل جميعا بان لا ينضب هذا النبع العذب

اخوك 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## belal2000belal (11 فبراير 2007)

الله ينور يااا زعيم ان شاء الله تقدم لنا دايمااااااااااااا الافضل


----------



## amin22 (12 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## م/محترف (12 فبراير 2007)

بصراحة موضوع مفيد و متعاون جدا 
شكرا لك أخي


----------



## Amjad-Pal (12 فبراير 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (13 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
سامي صلاح


----------



## wshrr (14 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## الضبيطي (16 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر اخوي


----------



## سفر (22 فبراير 2007)

الله يجزاكم الفففففففف خير ....................والله انكم اسعد توني...........


----------



## عماميد (23 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر على هذه الإفادة .


----------



## جمال الدين سيد (23 فبراير 2007)

*عضو*

السلام عليكم
عمل رائع مشكور اخى


----------



## م/محمدحماد (8 مارس 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير يل اخى الكريم*


----------



## م/محمدحماد (8 مارس 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى الكريم*


----------



## يامصبر الموعود (11 مارس 2007)

يديك العافية على 


الموضوع


----------



## aooosy (11 مارس 2007)

رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (12 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووورين


----------



## ahmed_a_nour (14 مارس 2007)

اخواني المشرفين اي مرفقات مرفوعه علي الموقع لا استطيع التحميل و لا اعلم لماذا تظهر لي الصفحه بيضاء


----------



## م/محمدحماد (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى على هذا الاشياء


----------



## م/محمدحماد (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى الكريم


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (12 مايو 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## ahmed morshidy (12 مايو 2007)

برامج ممتازة فعلا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zaaaaer (14 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله الف خير على المواضيع المفيدة


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (15 مايو 2007)

الهم نور قلبه واجعله من عبادك العلماء


----------



## ahmsha0 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

thanks alot for this topic


----------



## tamereng78 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار
و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين
واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## طارق12345 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## عماميد (31 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين على البرنامج


----------



## deyaaj (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررر اخي


----------



## turbo_eng (1 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خير


----------

